# Solved: No audio dvd playback, audio works cd play



## Emello (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi, I was helping set up a friend's pc and her new Samsung 26 HD tv. PC- XP home, MSI radeon 3870-2 DVI out & S-video, Soundblaster X-fi extreme music, on board sound disabled(ASUS P5W DH delux, Realtek HD audio), ASUS 22B1LT DVD/CD optical drive, NOT HD or Blu-ray, Connected DVI adapter to HDMI #2, Sound card connected to associated #2 inputs. Audio works in all situations except when playing standard DVDs. DVD video works, but has no sound. Makes no difference if audio playback is set to ATI rear panel sound or X-fi.


----------



## Emello (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi, I just want to mark this solved and explain. We were using Nero 8 essentials, which came with the ASUS optical drive. Nero packages a trial version MPEG2 decoder for playing DVDs, it's good for 30 days, but it DID NOT work well, playing only video and NO audio. I downloaded Power DVD SE plugin for Windows Media Player, now we have audio during DVD play.


----------

